

A platform for selling small startups, developed codes, patents, IP? - yogKarma

I know a number of companies - small and big - which have developed IP  of value, but do not have the time or the energy to find a buyer. OTOH, a lot of big companies might be just interested in buying these IPs. Can we create a platform, as AngelList is for investing, for buying and selling?
======
redspark
would something like flippa.com fulfill this need?

If not what features is flippa or others missing.

On patent transfer, I am not familiar with that, but I would assume that
process is much more complicated than transferring ownership of a site and
domain name.

------
chrishaum
Seconded. I would use <http://flippa.com>.

